# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Голландский суд легализовал взлом Wi-Fi

## Ilya Shabanov

Любопытный прецедент был создан на днях, когда рассматривалось дело студента одного из гаагских учебных заведений. Молодой человек разместил сообщение угрожающего характера на небезызвестном ресурсе 4chan.org; чтобы соединиться с Сетью, он взломал чужой маршрутизатор Wi-Fi и воспользовался им в своих целях.


Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## naik212006

Мда... Пока Высший суд примет решение, думаю ребята успеют порезвиться...

----------

